# Rift Support



## NkWolfpackXx (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team,
ich hätte mal eine frage auch an euch.
Der Support von euch zum MMORPG Rift ist ja nicht so groß aber bei WoW überflutet ihr es ja gerade.
Es gibt keine Guides z.B zum Fischen/ Überleben und und und ich finde ihr solltet für RIFT genauso viel Zeit investieren wie in WoW Zwar sind wir keine 12 Millionen spieler aber Troztdem ist RIFT ziemlich erfolgreich

mfg WolfpackXx


----------



## Widock (30. Juli 2012)

Die meisten Guides stammen von Spielern und nicht von Buffed.

Investier die Zeit und schreib selber einen, ich wette die Community wird es dir danken!


----------



## Lari (30. Juli 2012)

Die selbst geschriebenen Guides von Spielern kommen auch sehr gut an.
Eine Voraussetzung dafür, dass buffed Guides schreibt ist mindestens ein aktiver Spieler in der Redaktion. Und Rift ist nunmal, trotz der Qualität, ein "kleines" MMO.
Vielleicht einfach mal im englischen Forum schauen, dort findet man auch sehr viel.


----------



## NkWolfpackXx (30. Juli 2012)

kann ich auch nen Guide schreiben den an Buffed schicken das der dann nicht im Forum sondern in der RIFT Kategorie landet?


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juli 2012)

Jeder User kann einen "Leserartikel" verfassen. Darunter fallen auch Guides. Einfach via "Artikel schreiben" einreichen.


----------



## Sailor69 (30. Juli 2012)

Buffed = Wow 
Also wenn ich was über Wow wissen will ist Buffed Nr. 1 
Ich spiele aber auch Rift und da gibt es genug gute seiten musst nur mal Google - suche benutzen.


----------



## Hotandcold (1. August 2012)

Es gibt mehr als genug Guides, aber warum muss das Buffed Team immer die ganze Arbeit machen?^^ Das sind auch nur Menschen und können nicht unzählige Games zocken und dazu noch Guides schreiben.
http://rift-mmorpg.com/ Guides zu alles und jedem. Ansonsten schau einfach mal im offiziellen Riftforum nach, da werden unmengen Guides geschrieben.


----------



## Quentaros (8. August 2012)

Sailor69 schrieb:


> Buffed = Wow
> Also wenn ich was über Wow wissen will ist Buffed Nr. 1
> Ich spiele aber auch Rift und da gibt es genug gute seiten musst nur mal Google - suche benutzen.



Ich glaube wenn du mehr von Rift lesen und wissen willst, dann bist du bei der offizielle Riftseite besser aufgehoben.

PS: In 2 Tagen erfahren wir endlich was es mit der neuen Magier-Tankseele auf sich hat.


----------

